# Passer d'un iPhone X à un iPhone 12/12 Pro/12 Pro Max ?



## Dredriban (17 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,


Je sais que c'est la question du moment, et que d'une certaine façon, il est impossible d'avoir une réponse tranchée tant que les différents modèles n'ont pas été testés. Néanmoins, je prends le risque de la poser pour savoir potentiellement vers quel modèle je dois m'orienter en fonction de mes besoins (voire si le changement est vraiment cette année).


Je suis détenteur d'un iPhone X depuis Noël 2017. Par le passé, depuis mon entrée chez Apple, j'ai eu un 4S, 5S et 6S+. A l'origine, je changeais donc tous les 2 ans. Au vu du modèle X, je pouvais largement attendre 3 ans (Ayant donné mes anciens modèles à de la famille, je confirme qu'ils fonctionnent tous toujours encore).


Je suis très satisfait de l'iPhone X : Lors de mon achat, à mon sens, il s'agissait de la taille parfaite. Quelques années plus tard, je ne serai pas contre un écran légèrement plus grand. Depuis quelques semaines, j'ai remarqué certaines latences sur le modèle, rien d'insurmontable, mais par moment, on sent qu'il pédale dans la semoule. Concernant la batterie, il y a écrit "Réparation" (Est-ce inquiétant ?) avec une capacité maximum de 84%. Ça, c'est pour le constat.


Concernant mon utilisation, en plus d'avoir une utilisation classique de mon téléphone (Certes plus poussée que la normale. En effet, j'ai tendance à tout faire sur mon téléphone. Je sors mon ordinateur en cas de dernier recours. Effectivement, j'utilise mon ordinateur vraiment dans un cadre différent sachant que cela signifie que je suis à mon bureau. Là où le téléphone est mon quotidien peu importe mon endroit), j'ai une activité de vidéaste où je m'occupe d'une chaîne YouTube. Ainsi, l'intégralité de mes vidéos sont filmées avec mon iPhone et l'excellente application "Filmic Pro". Toute la partie écriture des notes et alimentation des réseaux sociaux et également faite avec mon téléphone.


En soit, j'écris mes vidéos sur mon iPhone, ensuite je les ai sur mon iPad, je filme avec mon iPhone et le montage vidéo se fait sur mon MacBook Pro 16 pouces 2019.


Voilà pour le besoin. Maintenant la question est la suivante : Est-ce pertinent d'envisager un changement de modèle ? Si oui, vers lequel se tourner ?


Le 12 Pro semble avoir de mauvais échos tant les différences semblent mineures par-rapport au 12. Le 12 Pro Max semble très bon d'un point de vue spécificités, mais est très onéreux et au vu de sa taille, j'émets de sérieux doutes sur le fait que cela soit viable (Même si pour avoir pris en main le 11 Pro Max, le modèle en lui-même ne semble pas si "imposant"). D'autant plus que si le téléphone est plus grand, cela nécessite le changement d'accessoires (notamment le support voiture).


Quel est votre avis sur la question ? Bien évidemment, tout cela demandera confirmation une fois les modèles sortis.


Quelques questions subsidiaires :


Fin 2020, à quel prix revendre un iPhone X ?
Il n'y a pas de chargeur dans la boîte. Je dispose d'un chargeur Aukey 60W. Cela pourrait-il faire l'affaire avec ces nouveaux modèles ? Ou devrais-je me procurer un autre chargeur mural ? En effet, le paradoxe est le suivant : Ces chargeurs sont faits pour la charge rapide. Or, il me semble que la charge rapide est néfaste pour la batterie. Ce n'est pas le cas ?
Un cap semblait être passé avec l'iPhone X, mais de nos jours, les téléphones dont cette nouvelle gamme, même avec un usage poussé, présente une meilleure longévité, non ?

Merci d'avance pour l'ensemble de vos réponses.


----------



## lostOzone (17 Octobre 2020)

Un 12 Pro Max semble le meilleur en photo et vidéo avec le capteur stabilisé que le 12 Pro n’a pas. Par contre perso je suis passé de un Xs Max au 11 Pro l’an dernier. Pour moi le modèle Max était trop lourd pour un usage prolongé. 
Sur le X et le XS la batterie se dégrade plus rapidement. De mémoire au bout d’un an j’étais à 90%. Sur le 11 Pro je suis à 98%.


----------



## Dredriban (17 Octobre 2020)

lostOzone a dit:


> Un 12 Pro Max semble le meilleur en photo et vidéo avec le capteur stabilisé que le 12 Pro n’a pas. Par contre perso je suis passé de un Xs Max au 11 Pro l’an dernier. Pour moi le modèle Max était trop lourd pour un usage prolongé.
> Sur le X et le XS la batterie se dégrade plus rapidement. De mémoire au bout d’un an j’étais à 90%. Sur le 11 Pro je suis à 98%.



C'est ce que j'ai remarqué. Je t'avoue que c'est compliqué de savoir. Ma copine a le 11 Pro Max, le changement n'est pas monstrueux en terme de taille par-rapport au X, mais c'est impossible sans un usage quotidien de savoir si c'est viable ou non.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Octobre 2020)

Vu que tu as le X, je te conseille de partir directement sur le 12 pro (et non le modèle normal). Pour la photo et la vidéo, il sera mieux.
Si tu n'as pas de support pour la stabilisation, effectivement le 12 pro max a un léger plus : "Stabilisation optique de l’image par déplacement du capteur". Reste à voir si la taille te gênerait ou pas. Perso, les max sont trop gros pour moi, tant mieux pour le portefeuille


----------



## Dredriban (17 Octobre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Vu que tu as le X, je te conseille de partir directement sur le 12 pro (et non le modèle normal). Pour la photo et la vidéo, il sera mieux.
> Si tu n'as pas de support pour la stabilisation, effectivement le 12 pro max a un léger plus : "Stabilisation optique de l’image par déplacement du capteur". Reste à voir si la taille te gênerait ou pas. Perso, les max sont trop gros pour moi, tant mieux pour le portefeuille



Yes, merci, je pense aussi. Après le Pro Max, je ne sais pas quoi en penser, outre le prix onéreux, sur une utilisation quotidienne, est-ce viable ? Difficile à dire...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Octobre 2020)

Si tu as moyen, essaye de négocier avec ta copine pour tester son 11 pro max une journée. Cela te donnera une très bonne idée


----------



## lostOzone (17 Octobre 2020)

Dredriban a dit:


> Yes, merci, je pense aussi. Après le Pro Max, je ne sais pas quoi en penser, outre le prix onéreux, sur une utilisation quotidienne, est-ce viable ? Difficile à dire...



Oui c’est difficile. Je l’ai utilisé sans problème pendant au moins 3-6 mois. Puis ma main a commencé à se fatiguer. L’utilisation a une main demande des contorsions qui répétées finissent par abîmer la main. Après a deux main ça va.


----------



## Dredriban (17 Octobre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Si tu as moyen, essaye de négocier avec ta copine pour tester son 11 pro max une journée. Cela te donnera une très bonne idée


Et de ce que j'ai compris le 12 Pro Max est encore plus grand. Après peut-être que le 0,3'' de différence entre le X et le 12 Pro suffit.


----------



## Dredriban (17 Octobre 2020)

lostOzone a dit:


> Oui c’est difficile. Je l’ai utilisé sans problème pendant au moins 3-6 mois. Puis ma main a commencé à se fatiguer. L’utilisation a une main demande des contorsions qui répétées finissent par abîmer la main. Après a deux main ça va.



A ma démarche, c'est pas comme si non plus, j'étais un grand adepte de l'utilisation à une main de mon X. x)


----------



## ajira (18 Octobre 2020)

Je suis dans le même cas que toi, j'ai un X depuis sa sortie et j'aimerai bien me prendre soit le 12 soit le 12 pro, mais j'ai peur d'être un peu déçu, car pas de grand changement


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2020)

ajira a dit:


> Je suis dans le même cas que toi, j'ai un X depuis sa sortie et j'aimerai bien me prendre soit le 12 soit le 12 pro, mais j'ai peur d'être un peu déçu, car pas de grand changement


J'avais un iPhone X , je suis passé sur un 11 Pro max et je ne regrette pas , surtout pour la photo


----------



## Sly54 (18 Octobre 2020)

ajira a dit:


> Je suis dans le même cas que toi, j'ai un X depuis sa sortie et j'aimerai bien me prendre soit le 12 soit le 12 pro, mais j'ai peur d'être un peu déçu, car pas de grand changement


Pour lever ce type d'hésitation, n'hésite pas à aller dans un Apple Store, Fn.c, Boulange. ou autre et prendre en main les deux modèles d'iPhone. Quitte à le faire 2 ou 3 fois. Ça te permet de te rendre compte de ce qu'apportent les nouveaux modèles.


----------



## Dredriban (18 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'avais un iPhone X , je suis passé sur un 11 Pro max et je ne regrette pas , surtout pour la photo



Et alors la taille au quotidien ? C’est viable sur du long terme ou c’est lassant à un moment ? Ou les avantages éclispent cet inconvénient ?


----------



## laurence10laurent (18 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour
j’ai un iPhone X et je vais changer cette année car je suis adepte du nouveau design, c’est la 1ère et vraie raison de mon changement. 
J’hésite par contre entre le 12 et le 12 Pro. Le 12 Pro est plus « classe » (à mon sens) avec ses bords inox et il y a le LiDAR
Est ce que ce dernier point est « LA » bonne raison pour choisir le Pro ??
Merci de vos avis


----------



## lcd_ts (18 Octobre 2020)

J’ai un X et personnellement je vais changer essentiellement parce que je le trouve trop grand et lourd et le 12 Mini me semble parfait. J´ai aussi pas mal de problèmes avec le téléphone mais ça c’est un autre sujet, par contre je ne verrais pas trop l’intérêt de changer pour un 12 car il est encore très réactif et bon en photo et l’autonomie est excellente.


----------



## lcd_ts (18 Octobre 2020)

J’ai un X et personnellement je vais changer essentiellement parce que je le trouve trop grand et lourd et le 12 Mini me semble parfait. J´ai aussi pas mal de problèmes avec le téléphone mais ça c’est un autre sujet, par contre je ne verrais pas trop l’intérêt de changer pour un 12 car il est encore très réactif et bon en photo et l’autonomie est excellente.


----------



## Kaserskin (18 Octobre 2020)

Idem, j’ai un X et pour un « power user » je suis content d’avoir tenu 3 ans deja. Et la batterie de mon X est dégueulasse pour le dire crûment. (85% de santé, utilisation avec une apple watch). Je suis très tenté par le Mini mais vu que je suis traumatisé par les mauvaises autonomies j’attends de voir les test, et si je devrai me rabattre sur le 12 voire le 12 pro, plus pour son beau design que son apn... 
Et puis l’argument écologique ronge un peu aussi, changer de téléphone alors qu’il est encore parfaitement fluide.. On se donne bonne conscience en se disant qu’il aura une seconde vie avec l’acheteur suivant mais bon...


----------



## jbsandrine (18 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour, j ai un X également et je mute vers un 12Pro apres de longues semaines s
D hésitations. La batterie du X est à 90% ( achat le jour de la sortie). 
je met en vente le X (64GO) a 400€ en parfait état 
c’est plus un caprice ce changement car le X fonctionne parfaitement


----------



## doudee (18 Octobre 2020)

Moi je garde mon X que j’ai depuis 3 ans, et comme l’année dernière je me contenterai de l’achat de 10 actions Apple...


----------



## Faabb (18 Octobre 2020)

Pour ceux qui ne sont pas pressés, pensez que l’an prochain pourrait amener des évolutions sympas: puce 5G de 2nd génération (pour la consommation), écran 120Hz.m, etc. 
mon X a sa batterie à 84% santé.
Je pense attendre au moins encore un an pour ma part.


----------



## mateodu13 (18 Octobre 2020)

Cela me semble plus sage en effet. Et une batterie à moins de 75% ne rend pas le téléphone inutilisable.


----------



## apaisant (18 Octobre 2020)

Moi aussi j'ai un X depuis sa sortie et la batterie (84%) ainsi que la fluidité sont pas ouf. Du coup je vais surement prendre un 12 pro grâce aux objectifs. Le 12 n'a pas de télé objectif et c'est ce que je me sert le plus en photo. Alors vu que le douze pro a un télé objectif x4 je me languis assez, le douze pro max étant trop gros et trop cher. Et le changement de design m'ambiance également. 
Vu que je me vois pas vendre mon dix, plusieurs grosses rayures sur l'écran, haut parleur et micro supérieur quasi HS, batterie a recharger deux fois par jour, je vais le donner a ma fille en remplacement de son six s plus. 
Voilà bisous


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Octobre 2020)

C’est un 2x : 4 fois plus que le super grand angle qui est 0.5


----------



## sangoke (18 Octobre 2020)

Je suis dans le même cas, iPhone X 64Go qui a remplacé  un 8 il y a maintenant 2 ans. La taille me convient bien, par contre je suis régulièrement à court de place, j’ai beau faire du tri surtout dans mes photos, j’arrive à saturation ce qui désinstalle régulièrement des applications pour faire de la place et parfois les applications se ferment d’un coup, du coup je compte partir sur un 128 Go. Après j’hésite entre le 12 et 12 Pro en plus l’écran est un peu plus grand que sur le X, avec le 12 on a certaines caractéristiques qui sont moins bien que sur le X comme l’écran je crois ou l’appareil photo alors qu’avec le Pro il n’y a que du mieux, sauf le prix...

bref j’hésite encore un peu, un bon plan sur l’un des deux le décidera d’ici quelques semaines, je compte l’acheter en suisse, ils font souvent des bonnes offres en novembre décembre


----------



## Macounette (19 Octobre 2020)

Dredriban a dit:


> Je suis détenteur d'un iPhone X depuis Noël 2017. Par le passé, depuis mon entrée chez Apple, j'ai eu un 4S, 5S et 6S+. A l'origine, je changeais donc tous les 2 ans. Au vu du modèle X, je pouvais largement attendre 3 ans (Ayant donné mes anciens modèles à de la famille, je confirme qu'ils fonctionnent tous toujours encore).
> 
> Je suis très satisfait de l'iPhone X : Lors de mon achat, à mon sens, il s'agissait de la taille parfaite. Quelques années plus tard, je ne serai pas contre un écran légèrement plus grand. Depuis quelques semaines, j'ai remarqué certaines latences sur le modèle, rien d'insurmontable, mais par moment, on sent qu'il pédale dans la semoule. Concernant la batterie, il y a écrit "Réparation" (Est-ce inquiétant ?) avec une capacité maximum de 84%. Ça, c'est pour le constat.
> 
> Concernant mon utilisation, en plus d'avoir une utilisation classique de mon téléphone (Certes plus poussée que la normale. En effet, j'ai tendance à tout faire sur mon téléphone.  (...)


Même cas de figure que toi (et beaucoup d'autres ici).
iPhone X depuis décembre 2017, power user (je fais presque tout sur mon iPhone sauf regarder des films, pour cela j'ai l'iPad), iPhone X en très bon état sauf pour la batterie qui nécessite un changement: elle est à 85%.

J'adore mon iPhone X. Il a la taille idéale, un très bel écran, il est rapide, l'appareil photo est raisonnablement bon à la lumière du jour (un peu voire beaucoup moins à faible luminosité). Pas de baisse de performance notable depuis l'achat. Je pourrais le garder, en changeant la batterie car je ne voudrais pas avoir de problèmes de performance. Seul défaut en plus de la photo en basse lumière, c'est l'espace de stockage limité (mais ça c'est de ma faute, car j'ai choisi un 64 go).

Mais je vais changer pour un iPhone 12 Pro, 256 go.
Un peu par envie de nouveauté: je pense que le moment est venu de voir où en sont les technologies introduites avec l'iPhone X (notamment au niveau de la photo, mais pas uniquement: en effet, le nouveau design me plaît bien, et il y a quand même pas mal d'avancées technologiques sous le capot, depuis le X du moins). Et puis il y aura cette fois plus d'espace de stockage.
Un peu aussi parce qu'il est dans continuité de cet iPhone X que j'aime tant: la taille, le "form factor", la façon de l'utiliser.
Bref, ça change et ça ne change pas. C'est bien, pour moi. La nouveauté dans la continuité, la puissance (et l'espace de stockage) en plus.

Mon iPhone X, une fois sa batterie changée, ira faire le bonheur d'un membre de ma famille, et c'est une belle satisfaction que de pouvoir remettre à cette personne un joli iPhone presque neuf.


----------



## firecoq (19 Octobre 2020)

Je passe d'un X acheté fin 2017 et 85%bat (revendu 360€) a un 12 pro pour renouveler le matos avant que la décote soit trop importante.
J'ai une alim 2x USB Belkin 24W, est-ce qu'on va pouvoir continuer a utiliser nos câbles USB standard ou alors on doit absolument passer par l'USB C ?
 Consommateur de pommes depuis 2008 avec les 3GS, 4, 5 et 6, iPad mini 2 et mon MacBook pro depuis début 2011 (qui va fêter ses 10ans et qui fonctionne parfaitement)


----------



## Dredriban (19 Octobre 2020)

Est-ce que le X aurait un soucis de batterie ? C’est fou qu’on soit plusieurs dans ce cas je trouve ahaha ! 

Le 12 Pro semble pas mal en effet, mais au vu des specs et nouveautés, le 12 Pro Max m’intrigue mais je me demande si sa taille est viable.


----------



## kitetrip (19 Octobre 2020)

Pourquoi changer d'iPhone si celui que l'on possède fonctionne parfaitement ?
Si c'est juste pour gagner un micro poil en photo et 2 secondes en perfs... Gardez votre argent ! Et l'environnement vous dira merci...


----------



## poulroudou (19 Octobre 2020)

Je possède un X 256 Go depuis le début, et je compte prendre un 12 Pro Max à la place.
Je suis un power user, et ai changé la batterie cet été à l'Apple store d'Aix en Provence, et mon X à retrouve une seconde jeunesse.

Ais je vraiment besoin de changer mon X ? Non, il est toujours très réactif, fait de très belles photos, et filme en 4K.

Mais j'avais promis de le donner à mon ex-epouse. Et pourquoi un Pro-Max ? J'adore les gros écrans et le confort de lecture qu'ils procurent. J'ai toujours bavé devant l'ecran du Samsung Galaxy S20 Ultra. Le léger enbonpoin en plus n'est pas un problème.


----------



## glop0606 (19 Octobre 2020)

Je suis dans le même cas que vous. Mon iphone X tient encore largement la route, mais il a besoin d'une nouvelle batterie  (84%) et d'un écran. J'ai donc pris l'iphone 12 car je le trouve équilibré en tout point et on reste sous la barre des 1000 €uro. Dans votre cas cependant, j'aurai tendance à prendre le pro, vu que l'iphone fait partie de votre workflow. Après si vous en avez les moyens, j'irai carrément sur le Pro Max pour la très certaine qualité vidéo et pour son écran.  C'est sur que l'encombrement est important mais alors quel plaisir de naviguer et travailler dessus.


----------



## wissimbouffe (19 Octobre 2020)

Mais en fait, pourquoi vous changez pas la batterie.………?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Octobre 2020)

kitetrip a dit:


> Pourquoi changer d'iPhone si celui que l'on possède fonctionne parfaitement ?
> Si c'est juste pour gagner un micro poil en photo et 2 secondes en perfs... Gardez votre argent ! Et l'environnement vous dira merci...


Pas assez de différence entre le 12 pro et mon Xs qui marche bien (malgré la batterie à 86%) pour franchir le cap


----------



## Dredriban (19 Octobre 2020)

La batterie n’est pas le seul soucis, j’ai oublié d’évoquer le stockage (il me reste 3Go dessus) sur mon 64Go. Ce sont les deux problèmes que je peux soulever à l’heure actuelle. Le Pro Max me fait de l’oeil (confort visuel et specs de folie) mais j’ai peur que sur 3-4 ans la taille ne soit pas viable. Du feedback sur ça ? 

Du coup avant de vendre le X, je suis obligé de changer la batterie c’est ça ?


----------



## Sly54 (19 Octobre 2020)

kitetrip a dit:


> Pourquoi changer d'iPhone si celui que l'on possède fonctionne parfaitement ?


Peut être juste par plaisir ? 




kitetrip a dit:


> Gardez votre argent !


Ma fois, chacun l'utilise comm bon lui semble…




kitetrip a dit:


> Et l'environnement vous dira merci.


C'est un argument. Mais si on revend son ancien tél, racheté d'occasion par quelqu’un d'autre , quid du bilan environnemental ? S'il n'y a plus de tél d'occasion, est-ce que les acheteurs ne vont pas acheter du neuf, pour un bilan environnemental équivalent ?


----------



## wissimbouffe (19 Octobre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Peut être juste par plaisir ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bilan environnemental meilleur que si rien n’était fait. Mais à partir du moment qu’on achète un téléphone neuf, tous ces efforts sont mises à mal……… pour le plaisir


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Octobre 2020)

Tout comme la plupart des objets qu'on a chez soi


----------



## Macounette (19 Octobre 2020)

Dredriban a dit:


> Est-ce que le X aurait un soucis de batterie ? C’est fou qu’on soit plusieurs dans ce cas je trouve ahaha !


La batterie est un consommable et que c'est parfaitement normal qu'elle se détériore au bout de tant d'années d'utilisation intense! De plus, si on est plusieurs à l'avoir au même niveau au bout du même laps de temps, cela signifie que nous avons une utilisation similaire (plusieurs heures par jour) et que les batteries se comportent de la même façon.



Dredriban a dit:


> La batterie n’est pas le seul soucis, j’ai oublié d’évoquer le stockage (il me reste 3Go dessus) sur mon 64Go. Ce sont les deux problèmes que je peux soulever à l’heure actuelle. Le Pro Max me fait de l’oeil (confort visuel et specs de folie) mais j’ai peur que sur 3-4 ans la taille ne soit pas viable. Du feedback sur ça ?


C'est une question d'habitude. J'ai tenu 2 ans avec des "Plus". Au début c'était chouette Après j'en pouvais plus.



Dredriban a dit:


> Du coup avant de vendre le X, je suis obligé de changer la batterie c’est ça ?


C'est préférable, tu peux répercuter le montant dépensé sur le prix de vente. Au vu du nombre d'iPhones d'occasion disponibles actuellement, cela peut même être un argument de vente. Idéalement fais-le faire par Apple, c'est un peu plus cher mais ils donnent une garantie sur la batterie.


----------



## Dredriban (19 Octobre 2020)

Merci des précisions. J’avais un 6S+ avant aussi. Mais honnêtement, X ou 6S+, les deux peinent dans ma poche et à ma décharge, j’écris jamais un message à une main. 

A titre d’info, combien ça coûte le changement de la batterie en Apple Store ? Et une fois changé d’ici Janvier 2021, à combien puis-je vendre le X en état nickel avec une coque et des verres trempés avec la boîte d’origine ?


----------



## Macounette (19 Octobre 2020)

Dredriban a dit:


> A titre d’info, combien ça coûte le changement de la batterie en Apple Store ? Et une fois changé d’ici Janvier 2021, à combien puis-je vendre le X en état nickel avec une coque et des verres trempés avec la boîte d’origine ?


Voir ici. Hors garantie c'est 75€.
Pour le prix, aucune idée. Il faudra regarder les prix du marché à ce moment-là. Sachant qu'après lancement d'un nouveau modèle, les prix d'occasion ont tendance à baisser (logique, le marché est inondé).



firecoq a dit:


> est-ce qu'on va pouvoir continuer a utiliser nos câbles USB standard ou alors on doit absolument passer par l'USB C ?


Tiens, ça c'est une question que je me pose aussi. Je n'ai encore rien trouvé, dans un sens ni dans l'autre...


----------



## Dredriban (19 Octobre 2020)

Merci. J’attends de voir combien je peux le vendre pour faire ça en moins sur ma facture, mais le 12 Pro Max me fait de l’oeil du coup. 

Bonne question sur l’USB. L’autre question c’est est-ce que mon chargeur Aukey 60W (Lighning vers USB-C) pourra être utilisé comme chargeur quotidien ou comme c’est un chargeur rapide cela va nuire à mon téléphone.


----------



## Mayel (19 Octobre 2020)

Salut,
J'ai un 6S acheté en janvier 2016 et j'hésite à acheter un 12, alors je veux bien croire qu'avec un X (avec moins de différences) vous hésitiez encore plus !
J'ai fait remplacer la batterie l'an dernier donc il n'a pas trop perdu (88% tout de même). 
Il fonctionne toujours alors j'ai du mal à m'en séparer ... 

Vous envisagez le 11 à ~200€ de moins maintenant ?


----------



## lostOzone (19 Octobre 2020)

firecoq a dit:


> Je passe d'un X acheté fin 2017 et 85%bat (revendu 360€) a un 12 pro pour renouveler le matos avant que la décote soit trop importante.
> J'ai une alim 2x USB Belkin 24W, est-ce qu'on va pouvoir continuer a utiliser nos câbles USB standard ou alors on doit absolument passer par l'USB C ?
> Consommateur de pommes depuis 2008 avec les 3GS, 4, 5 et 6, iPad mini 2 et mon MacBook pro depuis début 2011 (qui va fêter ses 10ans et qui fonctionne parfaitement)



Tant que le connecteur est lightning ça va marcher mais ça va se limiter à 12W.


----------



## VanZoo (19 Octobre 2020)

Quel génie d'Apple d'avoir rajouté cet indicateur de l'état de la batterie ! 

Un simple pourcentage suffit à pousser au renouvellement, en oubliant l'usage.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Octobre 2020)

J'ai 86% de batterie et ... ben rien   
Mon Xs tient toujours la journée tranquille, donc c'est bon


----------



## jeje (19 Octobre 2020)

Je me pose la question également pour un 12 Pro. iPhone X 256 Go acheté à sa sortie et 87% de batterie. Bref tout va bien de ce côté là. Avant j'avais un 6S que ma femme utilise (je vais d'ailleurs changer la batterie de celui ci dans quelques jours).  D'ailleurs j'ai un 6s pour le bureau et c'est très bien pour mon usage pro (léger!)

Je pense que je vais attendre les tests et aller le voir à l'Apple Store pour me faire une idée (poids en main, photo,..).. et craquer ou attendre un an de plus.  A part les photos de nuit, il est quand même pas mal cet iPhone. A voir si la 5G apporte vraiment un plus (sur Bordeaux). Le Lidar et le nouvel appareil photo sont un plus.

Question capacité vu que l'appareil photo est en 12Mpx contre 7 MPx, ce serait sans doute pour du 256 Go  mais à confirmer  car a priori j'ai encore 193 Go de dispo sur mon X ... ce qui montre bien que le 64Go aurait été plus que limite. Mais 128 Go pourrait faire le travail.

bonne soirée depuis mon Mac 
Apple addict depuis 1992


----------



## boumbo78 (20 Octobre 2020)

Actuellement j'ai également un X 256GO, j'en suis très content (certainement pour moi le meilleur des iphone que j'ai eu), je viens de commander le 12pro en 512GO. Jen m'en sers pour la video et la photo donc c'est important pour moi d'être au mieux de ce qui se fait, d'autant plus qu'en 3 ans il y a tout de même eu 3 générations d'iphone et d'amélioration. Alors oui c'est un investissement mais il ne faut pas oublié que dans le cas de beaucoup, l'iphone remplace l'achat d'un tel, d'un camescope, d'un appareil photo...
Même si le max a quelques plus, je ne voulais pas perdre la taille parfaite à mes yeux du X.


----------



## ibabar (20 Octobre 2020)

boumbo78 a dit:


> je viens de commander le *12pro* en 512GO. Jen m'en sers pour la video et la photo donc c'est *important* pour moi d'être *au mieux de ce qui se fait*


Et donc pourquoi n'avoir pas choisi un 12 Pro MAX si tu veux ce qui se fait de mieux !?
https://www.numerama.com/tech/65772...ue-liphone-12-a-quoi-sert-liphone-12-pro.html


----------



## Macounette (20 Octobre 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> Et donc pourquoi n'avoir pas choisi un 12 Pro MAX si tu veux ce qui se fait de mieux !?
> https://www.numerama.com/tech/65772...ue-liphone-12-a-quoi-sert-liphone-12-pro.html


Ben il l'a dit:



boumbo78 a dit:


> Même si le max a quelques plus, je ne voulais pas perdre la taille parfaite à mes yeux du X.


----------



## lostOzone (20 Octobre 2020)

boumbo78 a dit:


> Même si le max a quelques plus, je ne voulais pas perdre la taille parfaite à mes yeux du X.


La taille du 12 et 12 Pro n'est pas identique au X mais plutot au XR/11


----------



## Macounette (20 Octobre 2020)

lostOzone a dit:


> La taille du 12 et 12 Pro n'est pas identique au X mais plutot au XR/11


D'accord pour la diagonale de l'écran mais pas les dimensions...


----------



## lostOzone (20 Octobre 2020)

Macounette a dit:


> D'accord pour la diagonale de l'écran mais pas les dimensions...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plus rien ne corresponds [emoji32] par contre a voir car même si 1mm de plus en largeur comme c’est des bords droits le ressenti ne sera pas le même. A voir avec coque aussi.. 
Je suis bien content que ça soit plus proche du X que du XR [emoji846]


----------



## ibabar (20 Octobre 2020)

lostOzone a dit:


> a voir car même si 1mm de plus en largeur comme c’est des bords droits le ressenti ne sera pas le même


+1
Bravo pour la prouesse d'avoir poussé l'écran près du bord en faisant PRESQUE tenir l'écran du 11/Xr dans le form-factor d'un 11Pro/X.
En revanche je suis d'accord: c'est un peu plus gros mais plus gros. Je m'étais fait la réflexion avec le X qui avait lui-aussi presque les dimensions du 8 mais avec un écran bien plus vaste (pour cause, pas de bordures) mais à l'usage cet embonpoint est largement palpable (je m'en rends compte lorsque je prends en main des 7 de mon entourage par exemple). Et cet embonpoint était encore plus palpable du fait du poids du X qui était costaud.


----------



## Macounette (20 Octobre 2020)

Oui et là on va prendre 15 grammes entre le X et le 12 Pro... ça a l'air de rien mais vu l'utilisation très intense, on finit par le sentir...


----------



## netpower (24 Octobre 2020)

doudee a dit:


> Moi je garde mon X que j’ai depuis 3 ans, et comme l’année dernière je me contenterai de l’achat de 10 actions Apple...


Alors j’ai moi-même un iPhone X 256go , j’ai 99% de batterie dessus et marche bien !
Le 12 pro m’attire pour sa qualité photo mais je le dis aussi que peut être ça serait pas plus mal d’attendre l’année prochaine avec un vrai changement au niveau de l’écran et une dalle à 120hz car ça change tous !


----------



## netpower (24 Octobre 2020)

Macounette a dit:


> Oui et là on va prendre 15 grammes entre le X et le 12 Pro... ça a l'air de rien mais vu l'utilisation très intense, on finit par le sentir...


C’est une des raisons qui me font hésiter avec le 12 pour cette année car il pèse 166gr et je crois que ma main apprécierais !


----------



## VanZoo (24 Octobre 2020)

A moins de vouloir une meilleure autonomie mais surtout un appareil photo largement supérieur au X, aucune raison de quitter ce dernier si c'est pour un usage tout à fait basique. 
Perso, les quelques grammes valent bien les très nettes améliorations en photo/vidéo


----------



## Dredriban (24 Octobre 2020)

Honnêtement, j’hésite aussi. J’ai un X, et je trouve l’écran un peu trop petit en tant que power user et vidéaste. Le 11 Pro Max me semble pas si énorme, donc le 12 Pro Max why not. Juste question : Si un grip (pour la voiture, glif ou shoulderpod) est compatible 11 Pro Max, ça l’est aussi avec le 12 Pro Max ou les 0,2 pouces en plus changent tout ?


----------



## Macounette (26 Octobre 2020)

VanZoo a dit:


> A moins de vouloir une meilleure autonomie mais surtout un appareil photo largement supérieur au X, aucune raison de quitter ce dernier si c'est pour un usage tout à fait basique.
> *Perso, les quelques grammes valent bien les très nettes améliorations en photo/vidéo*


Tout à fait de ton avis. Surtout depuis que je l'ai.
L'iPhone X est un iPhone génial. Mais le 12 (et surtout le Pro) lui est largement supérieur, dans tous les domaines.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2020)

Macounette a dit:


> Tout à fait de ton avis. Surtout depuis que je l'ai.
> L'iPhone X est un iPhone génial. Mais le 12 (et surtout le Pro) lui est largement supérieur, dans tous les domaines.


Je plussoie


----------



## Dredriban (26 Octobre 2020)

Question : Si j’ai des accessoires compatibles avec le 11 PM, le seront-ils forcément avec le 12 PM ? Je ne parle pas de coque, mais de support pour la vidéo (glif, shoulderpod) pour tenir l’iPhone sur un trépied, idem pour les supports voitures ? Merci !


----------



## Macounette (26 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je plussoie


Tu as craqué pour le 12 Pro aussi?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2020)

Macounette a dit:


> Tu as craqué pour le 12 Pro aussi?


Non   Je passe mon tour cette année.
J’ai déjà un 11 ProMax


----------



## VanZoo (26 Octobre 2020)

Dredriban a dit:


> Question : Si j’ai des accessoires compatibles avec le 11 PM, le seront-ils forcément avec le 12 PM ? Je ne parle pas de coque, mais de support pour la vidéo (glif, shoulderpod) pour tenir l’iPhone sur un trépied, idem pour les supports voitures ? Merci !



Comme  il s'agit de système de pince, bien sur qu'ils seront utilisables.


----------



## Dredriban (26 Octobre 2020)

VanZoo a dit:


> Comme il s'agit de système de pince, bien sur qu'ils seront utilisables.



Donc la largeur d’un 11PM et la même que le 12PM malgré les pouces supplémentaires ?


----------



## VanZoo (26 Octobre 2020)

Dredriban a dit:


> Donc la largeur d’un 11PM et la même que le 12PM malgré les pouces supplémentaires ?



La pince pourra largement accepter la très faible différence (2,3 mm)

D'ailleurs, sur le 12 Pro, il y a 0,1 mm de différence pour 0,3 pouce d'écran en plus et sur le Max qui gagner 0,2 pouce, la différence est plus importante (2,3 mm)


----------



## Dredriban (26 Octobre 2020)

VanZoo a dit:


> La pince pourra largement accepter la très faible différence (2,3 mm)
> 
> D'ailleurs, sur le 12 Pro, il y a 0,1 mm de différence pour 0,3 pouce d'écran en plus et sur le Max qui gagner 0,2 pouce, la différence est plus importante (2,3 mm)



Merci ça me rassure, je t’avoue que j’avais le doute pour cette différence de changer toutes mes pinces. Merci !


----------



## Kateus (26 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,
J’ai aussi un iPhone X depuis 2 ans maintenant il est encore très bien mais l’iPhone 12 ou 12 pro me font les yeux doux.. du coup rendez vous samedi dans une boutique Orange pour certainement changer mais le quel des deux choisir, tel est la question..


----------



## VanZoo (26 Octobre 2020)

Kateus a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J’ai aussi un iPhone X depuis 2 ans maintenant il est encore très bien mais l’iPhone 12 ou 12 pro me font les yeux doux.. du coup rendez vous samedi dans une boutique Orange pour certainement changer mais le quel des deux choisir, tel est la question..



Si tu prends le 12, tu vas perdre le téléobjectif (mode portrait) et zoom x2 du X mais gagner l'ultra grand angle.
Le 12 Pro est plus lourd que ton X

Pour 250€ de plus, t'as donc un 3eme objectif (avec bientôt ApplePro Raw), 2go de Ram en plus et 64go de stockage en plus

A ta place, je garderais le X (toujours bon) pour le 12S ou 13 l'an prochain. La 5G sera peut-être installée et la puce modem 5G de gen 2 sera moins energivore (+ autres améliorations)


----------



## macbook60 (26 Octobre 2020)

sangoke a dit:


> Je suis dans le même cas, iPhone X 64Go qui a remplacé  un 8 il y a maintenant 2 ans. La taille me convient bien, par contre je suis régulièrement à court de place, j’ai beau faire du tri surtout dans mes photos, j’arrive à saturation ce qui désinstalle régulièrement des applications pour faire de la place et parfois les applications se ferment d’un coup, du coup je compte partir sur un 128 Go. Après j’hésite entre le 12 et 12 Pro en plus l’écran est un peu plus grand que sur le X, avec le 12 on a certaines caractéristiques qui sont moins bien que sur le X comme l’écran je crois ou l’appareil photo alors qu’avec le Pro il n’y a que du mieux, sauf le prix...
> 
> bref j’hésite encore un peu, un bon plan sur l’un des deux le décidera d’ici quelques semaines, je compte l’acheter en suisse, ils font souvent des bonnes offres en novembre décembre


Bonjour mais non l’écran du 12 est mieux que l’iPhone X ainsi que la photo 
Écran xdr dispo depuis l’iPhone Pro et après tu va gagner en légèreté finesse et même meilleure autonomie normalement


----------



## bhouivet (26 Octobre 2020)

Je suis un peu dans le même cas et dilemme de taille : j’ai un iPhone 11 Pro Max et j’hésite à passer sur l’iPhone 12 Pro car en gagnant 0,2 pouce (à 6,1 désormais), l’écart avec mon 6,5 est moins grand et la maniabilité en gagne. qu’en pensez-vous ? Sachant qu’en photographie j’en fais pas mal mais de façon « basique » ou au mieux avec un trépied


----------



## macbook60 (26 Octobre 2020)

glop0606 a dit:


> Je suis dans le même cas que vous. Mon iphone X tient encore largement la route, mais il a besoin d'une nouvelle batterie  (84%) et d'un écran. J'ai donc pris l'iphone 12 car je le trouve équilibré en tout point et on reste sous la barre des 1000 €uro. Dans votre cas cependant, j'aurai tendance à prendre le pro, vu que l'iphone fait partie de votre workflow. Après si vous en avez les moyens, j'irai carrément sur le Pro Max pour la très certaine qualité vidéo et pour son écran.  C'est sur que l'encombrement est important mais alors quel plaisir de naviguer et travailler dessus.


Bonjour je compte aussi passer de iPhone X au 12. Ressentez vous la différence de poids et l’autonomie est elle meilleure durant ces quelques jours 

cordialement


----------



## bhouivet (26 Octobre 2020)

bhouivet a dit:


> Je suis un peu dans le même cas et dilemme de taille : j’ai un iPhone 11 Pro Max et j’hésite à passer sur l’iPhone 12 Pro car en gagnant 0,2 pouce (à 6,1 désormais), l’écart avec mon 6,5 est moins grand et la maniabilité en gagne. qu’en pensez-vous ? Sachant qu’en photographie j’en fais pas mal mais de façon « basique » ou au mieux avec un trépied



Sachant que pour visionner vidéos et autres contenus multimédia, j’utilise mon iPad Pro 12,9 pouces 2020 bien agréable


----------



## ibabar (6 Avril 2021)

Je me permets de déterrer le fil... j'ai un X (256Go) acheté d'occasion à 730€ en novembre 2018 (il avait 10 mois).
Le 12 mini correspondrait parfaitement à mon usage en terme de taille et si le X est encore parfaitement adapté pour moi, le 12 mini me permettrait un upgrade (5G, appareil photo ultra-grand-angle, mode nuit, MagSafe).

Je pense à nouveau me tourner vers l'occasion où les décotes sont fortes.
Je m'interroge quant à l'opportunité de changer maintenant (j'aurais dû raisonnablement le faire en novembre 2020 - après les reventes rapides des 12 mini par tous les early adopters déçus voulant s'en défaire rapidement - mais le contexte pandémique bouleverse pas mal le cours des choses...) ou en novembre prochain (après la sortie des 13).
_ D'un côté je me dis que les 12 décoterons davantage, mais que mon X prendra lui aussi une génération dans la vue. Il restera très véloce (je n'ai absolument pas la sensation d'un iPhone ralenti comme j'ai pu par le passé l'avoir avec des iPhone de 3 ou 4 ans) mais la valeur de revente baissera forcément.
_ D'un autre côté je me dis qu'à l'instar d'une voiture, un iPhone décote plus brutalement au début, donc même si je perds un peu sur la revente du X, je gagnerai sans doute davantage sur l'achat du 12 mini (même si j'imagine que la cible de ce modèle est moins à l'affût de nouveauté pour la nouveauté, et qu'il y a sans doute beaucoup d'acquéreurs de 12 mini en remplacement de SE1, et qui comptent à nouveau le garder 3 à 5 ans).
_ Accessoirement on n'est jamais à l'abri d'une petite surprise qui me ferait craquer pour un 13 mini (dans mon cas ça pourrait être un coloris inédit ou plus probablement un 3ème capteur photo "téléobjectif", voire éventuellement TouchID sur la tranche comme sur les iPad Air 4, car la COVID et les masques risquent d'être encore avec nous pour un bon bout de temps...!).

*Mon questionnement concerne donc plutôt la cote d'occasion du X, car franchement j'ai vu vraiment de tout avec des prix allant du simple au double (dès 250€ et jusqu'à 700€ !!!).*
Le mien est en bon état, quelques micro-griffures sur l'écran (visibles en incidence rasante uniquement), et quelques petites rayures sur les tranches mais rien de rédhibitoire. La vitre arrière a fait l'objet d'un changement et est dorénavant protégée par un étui (c'est immonde mais je suis moyennement confiant maintenant).

En fait je m'interroge sur la motivation des gens à acheter d'occasion un téléphone datant de 2017 à disons 450 ou 500€ !??
Je n'ai pas épluché les annonces mais j'ai vu pour le même budget un nombre significatif d'iPhone 11 PRO (sans compter la pléthore d'iPhone 11 "tout court", qui certes n'a pas d'écran OLED mais est sacrément plus récent, et avec un ultra-grand-angle pour compenser le téléobjectif).
J'apprécie beaucoup 3D-Touch mais si la fonction était très demandée, Apple ne l'aurait pas retirée ! lol
_Merci d'avance de vos avis._


----------



## macbook60 (7 Avril 2021)

ibabar a dit:


> Je me permets de déterrer le fil... j'ai un X (256Go) acheté d'occasion à 730€ en novembre 2018 (il avait 10 mois).
> Le 12 mini correspondrait parfaitement à mon usage en terme de taille et si le X est encore parfaitement adapté pour moi, le 12 mini me permettrait un upgrade (5G, appareil photo ultra-grand-angle, mode nuit, MagSafe).
> 
> Je pense à nouveau me tourner vers l'occasion où les décotes sont fortes.
> ...



Bonjour essaye de prendre 12 mini neuf lol


----------



## ibabar (7 Avril 2021)

macbook60 a dit:


> Bonjour essaye de prendre 12 mini neuf lol






Désolé mais ça coulait tellement de source...


----------



## macbook60 (8 Avril 2021)

ibabar a dit:


> Désolé mais ça coulait tellement de source... [emoji1][emoji1]



.


----------

